# Did the Aussies have rear end problems?



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

All of the problems I have read about differential have been from the US GTO model. Did the Aussies have problems with their Monaro's differential? If not, did they have a different differential?


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Excellent question. I was just wondering this same thing last week. And also about all the other "factory" related problems like the strut rub issue for instance.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

MaximumPwr said:


> Excellent question. I was just wondering this same thing last week. And also about all the other "factory" related problems like the strut rub issue for instance.


I'm 99% sure that the strut rub issue was unique to the US cars, because Monaros didn't come with 245-width tires in Australia, they came with 225s or 235s.

Not sure about the rear-end whine problems in Australia.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great question. I haven't heard of Monaros having the rear end whine issue -- but the rear ends have to be the same. Why would GM have two different rear ends put in? The gearing and everything else is identical.

As for strut rub and blown strut issues -- the rub's not a problem as the Holdens have narrower tires. Don't know about the blown/leaking strut issue, though. I haven't seen anything on the Aussie cars -- and the American versions do in fact have softer suspenions (thanks Pontiac "brand managers," a.k.a. FRICKIN' KNUCKLEHEADS). Since this cars are pretty porky -- maybe the weight is overwhelming the softer struts...


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

The blown/leaking struts on the 06's wasn't Holden's fault. Monroe changed the hydraulic fluid in the struts to a lighter weight. I read that Monroe did this without informing GM, but I wonder...why would they use a lighter weight oil? It would only serve to soften the already mushy suspension. Then again, maybe it was just a cost-effectiveness thing. Either way, Aussie Monaros wouldn't exhibit this because I think their production ended in '05 due to environmental regulations, right?

DC


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DamienChaos said:


> The blown/leaking struts on the 06's wasn't Holden's fault. Monroe changed the hydraulic fluid in the struts to a lighter weight. I read that Monroe did this without informing GM, but I wonder...why would they use a lighter weight oil? It would only serve to soften the already mushy suspension. Then again, maybe it was just a cost-effectiveness thing. Either way, Aussie Monaros wouldn't exhibit this because I think their production ended in '05 due to environmental regulations, right?
> 
> DC


*They probably changed it to cut costs. Maybe the lighter weight oil is cheaper, or they get it from a vendor that cuts corners. They maybe landed a contract with GM and after all specs are in contract, they change.. in this case oil, and if no problems are detected, no one is the wiser.

Pure speculation on my part, but it's the American Way to a lot of vendors. Cut costs by Cutting quality. If this is the case....In this case, it backfired on Monroe. *


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I read an article in either Road and Track or Car and Driver (can't remember which) a while back comparing the GTO with a couple other new cars. One was the CTS-V. Forgot the 3rd car. But anyways, it was stated in the article that the suspension was softened when they brought the Monaro to the US. The test driver even said it was to soft for a car with this much power. But they did like the car.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*Replace struts*

Has anyone replaced their NON-defective struts? If so, what did you replace them with just to stiffin up the ride a little. If I went to buy some Monroe struts what would I ask if for? Please be specific.


----------

